# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Higrophorus eburneus o Llanega blanca

## perdiguera

Unas cuantas llanegas blancas que cayeron, después de limpias, en un guiso de garbanzos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo de los níscalos y si acaso los champiñones... no paso, no me fío ni un pelo.

Pero la verdad, tienen una pinta co**nuda  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Pues estaban como la pinta que dices. Ya no hay ni uno para contarlo.
Un poco de tocino entreverado, un poco de sal, un poco de caldo de ave y verduras, un poco de pimienta y los garbanzos y con el concurso de las llanegas sale un plato de los que hay para chuparse los dedos.

Además de las llanegas, también los boletus edulis estaban impresionantes, estos en crudo con un poco de aceite virgen extra, sal y cortaditos con mandolina, para quitarse el sombrero. A éstos no me dio tiempo a hacerle fotos ya que la ayudante de cocina los laminó rápidamente.

----------


## Azuer

Hola perdiguera, los veo raros para _eburneus_ que son de color blanco puro (de ahí su nombre, llanega blanca). Me parece apreciar tonos anaranjados en la cutícula de todos los ejemplares por lo que podría tratarse de _Hygrophorus nemoreus_, _H. poetarum_ o alguno otro cercano. Además la llanega blanca tiene el sombrero y el pie viscosos en tiempo húmedo, y éstos parecen tener la superficie seca.

¿En qué tipo de bosque o bajo qué árboles crecían, coníferas, frondosas, mixto?... en la foto veo acículas de pino y eso me despista...

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Respondiendo a tus dudas:
El lugar de recogida está entre Saldes y Gósol, la fecha el miércoles pasado, la foto del domingo. El tiempo transcurrido lo pasaron en nevera protegidas con un paño húmedo.
La zona está llena de pinos y abetos y otros árboles que desconozco el nombre, era una umbría y bastante húmeda, evidentemente estaban mucho más húmedas el miércoles que el domingo.
Lo del color es debido, posiblemente, a que he retocado la foto pues me salían muy blancas. 
En cuanto al apellido me ha costado pues aparte de los que pones hay como dos o tres más para denominarlas y realmente no lo sé bien cual es.
Yo siempre les he llamado llanega blanca o babosa.
Estos ejemplares se cogieron en sólo dos puntos pues nacen relativamente juntos.

----------


## Azuer

Ah vale!... ahora sí me cuadra, si había abetos y con ese color puede tratarse de _Hygrophorus pudorinus_: 

http://www.hughsmith.org/images/fort...udorinus-2.jpg

_Hygrophorus eburneus_, como te comentaba, es totalmente blanco y crece en bosques de planifolios, normalmente hayas:

http://www.asturnatura.com/fotografi...us-1/5597.html

En cualquier caso son todos comestibles.

Saludos.
Emilio.

----------

